# I have NO clue how he did this, but he did....



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

In Biscuit's cage, I have a "Fun-nel" or whatever it's called....a big fat tunnel thing that's got a bit of a curve to it. At night, he likes to push it around and play with it. Well, this morning when I woke up, he had somehow managed to get it to stand up on one of its ends. It's not propping up on anything. It is so weird the way he did that, I'd love to have a video seeing how he managed to do that.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

haha it probably surprised him just as much as it surprised you!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

:shock: i think ur hedgies a wizard.

nah, sebian's prbably right. i'm guessing he just puched it and got lucky, or the wheel hit and and it made a coincidence and it stood up. It probably happens more then most owners kno, cuz i bet most of the time the hedgie would probably push it back down.


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

My first Hedgie, Boris, had a PVC pipe with a closed end, but he loved to throw that around, one morning I found it standing up on end with Boris looking up from the bottom inside...I STILL wonder how the heck he managed that! :lol:


----------

